# Which glass cleaner



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Guys :wave:

What's the best glasscleaner in your opinons in the £7-£8 range.
I.m using the Turtle Wax ne which isn't bad. Any others out there??


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

3m glass cleaner or Megs Nxt glass cleaner, use a decent glass cloth though.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Ive tried almost every brand in the glass cleaners section,the only one that worked in 100% is LUSSO glass polish,this stuff is amazing,so easy to work with.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Auto Finnesse Crystal best ive tried


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

i would buy some megs glass cleaner concentrate. the initial outlay is more £20 ish but when it is diluted down to the 10.1 ratio it equates to less than £2 a litre.

BARGAIN :thumb:

and it is good stuff too.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

I tend to use AG Fast Glass although as Alpina says, the Megs NXT stuff is good too.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Auto Finnesse Crystal.....:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

AG Fast Glass for me.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

AS 20/20 clear aerosol is very good


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Megs NXT does the job


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Prima Clarity :thumb:


----------



## rittz (Mar 1, 2011)

3m glass cleaner gets a thumbs up from me


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

My honest opinion is a car glass cleaner, is a car glass cleaner.

I've tried a few and they are all much the same in use and they all leave a clean streak free finish, no matter what name is on the bottle.


House hold glass cleaners are total rubbish though.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I use Stoners which is good but quite expensive.
I also find windowlene from costco - the blue stuff - actually works very well...........and is far cheaper.................


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Im currently using...
ready?
Half a bottle of Fast glass topped up with white vinegar.Smell rank works pretty good.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Im currently using...
> ready?
> Half a bottle of Fast glass topped up with white vinegar.Smell rank works pretty good.


:doublesho:doublesho
:lol:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

AS glass clear and Dodo's clearly menthol for me :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I have Megs NXT cleaner, it's good and easy and comes in handy if my windows get dirty but I cant clean the car. 

But tbh, if I wash the car and windows and dry it, I dont need it. IMO, windows need nothing more than shampoo, rinse and a GOOD dry with a GOOD cloth/towel.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I use clearly menthol on the inside and Rain-X weather beater on the outside, tops up the and preserves the sealant stretching out the durability, it's also great on cars with no rain repellant applied.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Matt_Nic said:


> I have Megs NXT cleaner, it's good and easy and comes in handy if my windows get dirty but I cant clean the car.
> 
> But tbh, if I wash the car and windows and dry it, I dont need it. IMO, windows need nothing more than shampoo, rinse and a GOOD dry with a GOOD cloth/towel.


I generally agree with this it isn't often I use glass cleaner.

I mainly use it on the interior side of the glass especially on the horrid streaks that the window seal leaves behind after opening the window a few times on our Mini.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm quite anal and wont open the window for an hour or 2 after cleaning lol.


----------



## Hilly330 (Jan 3, 2011)

3m for me.....wipes off far more easily than AG fast glass imo.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Matt_Nic said:


> I'm quite anal and wont open the window for an hour or 2 after cleaning lol.


Same lol.

I was recently given some Nilglass by MKV by god its bloody good stuff :thumb:


----------



## ozzyboy (Jul 14, 2008)

fast glass for me.using newspaper.
i find it far better than using cloths.


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

I like AB crystal glass cleaner


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

ozzyboy said:


> fast glass for me.using newspaper.
> i find it far better than using cloths.


Kitchen towel is even better again.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

From another post










And the thread is below.

I bought some for £3 from Sainsbury's so have it in the wings ready to try.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=199453


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use a glass polish once a month and a glass cleaner every few days to keep the crap off.At the moment im using Asda glass cleaner and TW clearvue glass polish.
(I used the last of the vinegar concoction up on the house windows and bought some more spray cleaner yesterday lol)


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Guys

I went for the Autofiness CrystaL Glass....very happy indeed :thumb:


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Just tested the CG Glassworkz and it works very well...pleasant smell too


----------



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

I have just bought Trafalgal Chemicals 5lts of spray on glass cleaner, which works well as long as you use a absorbent paper towel to buff it with.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

3M for me. got one from amazon, dead cheap.


----------

